# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Tecnología, Equipos y Maquinaria  Implementos Agricolas - FSI SAC

## jcaico

*Implementos Agrícolas e Industriales*  Somos _FABRICACIÓN & SERVICIOS EL IQUEÑO SAC, empresa metalmecánica, con más de 29 años en la fabricación de implementos agrícolas y servicios generales. _ _Fabricación Implementos Agrícolas tales como:_ üDesgranadora de maíz (14Tn/hr). ü  Encamadora con diskiller( formador de cama) üCosechadora de Papas / Camote (reforzada) üDesbrozadora de martillos mejorada, para cortar la hoja de la papa. üCortadora circular para desmalezar broza de esparrago. üPicadoras de Chala estacionaria. üPulverizadores de Arrastre tanque de 2000, 3000Lts. üBorderos agrícolas de discos para conformación de lomos ü Carretas agrícolas.  üSubsoladores. üCultivadora de brazos rígidos y curvos con punta cincel de 12" üCultivadora con diskiller. üSurcadora de brazos rígidos y curvos. üTrituradora de broza. üChipeadora de ramas y troncos (Ø2") üHoyadora (Barrenadora) para cercos y plantaciones. üMolino de martillos con ciclón para granos duros. üAccesorios para cultivadoras (Puntas cincel, punta V, cajones). üStock de accesorios y repuestos de nuestros equipos y otros. 
Servicios que brindamos:  üMantenimiento, reparación y modificaciones de implementos agrícolas. üReparación y recuperación de piezas metálicas con soldadura.(SMAW/GTAW). üDiseño y fabricación de elementos especiales (accesorios y componentes para máquinas e implementos agrícolas). üMecanizado de piezas en torno, fresadora,taladro,cepillo. üServicio de prensa hidráulica, rolado, corte de planchas de fierro y acero con oxicorte, corte con sierra eléctrica.*  Contamos con profesionales calificados. * *Ubiquenos:* *Planta:* Jr. Augusto B. Leguia Nº 523. (Ex - Av. Progreso) *Imperial - Cañete - Lima - Perú*  *Contactenos:* *Teléf:* (01) 5897194 *Entel:*  958840599 *Movistar:* 990433917 *Claro*: 963792905   Correos  E-mail: josecaicoron@gmail.com
E-mail: informes@implementosagricolasfsi.com  Visita nuestro blogs:  http://implementos-agricolas-josecaico.blogspot.pe/   *Siguenos en Facebook: * www.facebook.com/implementos.agricolas.FSI/   WEB:  www.implementosagricolasfsi.com/   logo.jpg _ _ Temas similares: INSTALACIÓN E IMPLEMENTOS PARA LA CRIANZA DE CUYES Implementos Agricolas - F.S.I SAC Alquiler de terrenos agricolas implementos meteorologicos Potencialidades Agrícolas del VRAE

----------

